# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Meraki Networks

## Mick Flemm

Meraki Networks builds ultra low cost, robust, and easy to manage wireless infrastructure.

Our first product is the Meraki Mini, a small, extensible 802.11b/g router platform. The Mini allows you to extend the range of municipal wireless networks indoors or create your own wireless mesh network.

Meraki places a special emphasis on addressing the needs of the underserved market worldwide. 

http://meraki.net/

Στο project είναι αρκετοί από το roofnet, τα παιδιά δουλεύουν καθαρά με OpenSource λογισμικό (ο John Bicket είναι απ' τους developers του MadWiFi και το πρώτο Linux port του OpenHAL ήταν δικό του).

Αξίζει να του ρίξουμε μια ματιά, δουλεύει με Atheros  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

> _Από το παραπάνω site:_
> 
> The Name
> 
> Meraki (may-rah-kee) is a Greek word that describes doing something with soul, creativity, or love -- when you put "something of yourself" into what you're doing.

----------


## tyfeonas

http://meraki.net/mini.html

Limited Beta (summer 2006)

We are looking for early adopters interested in deploying 20-50 node networks of Meraki Minis starting in July. For more information contact [email protected]. Tell us about your deployment ideas!

We are working hard to make the Meraki Mini available to individuals by Fall of 2006.


τα δινουν τσαμπα?


γιατι δεν στελνει ενα μυνημα ο συλλογος?

----------


## acoul

Εκπληκτικό !!!

----------


## aangelis

Απίστευτο. Τι γίνεται στον κόσμο!

----------


## cirrus

> Εκπληκτικό !!!





> The Meraki Mini is a 802.11b/g routing platform that runs the OpenMeraki mesh routing firmware


Να περιμένουμε OpenMeraki ozonet branded  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

*Εδώ πρέπει να κινηθούμε άμεσα!* Είναι ευκαιρία και χάρη στον MickFlemm αυτή την φορά μπορεί να είμαστε από τους πρώτους beta testers σε κάτι που φαίνεται αρκετά promising.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ευκαιρία να κάνουμε και το κονέ με τον Bicket  ::

----------


## dti

Ας κάνει μια επαφή ο Mick Flemm και μακάρι να βγεί κάτι καλό.
Από μεράκι πάντως διαθέτουμε άφθονο!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τι επαφή να κάνω βρε παιδιά, στο Ηράκλειο είμαι, ούτε που θα αγοράσω τέτοιο routerάκι γιατί ούτε φράγκα υπάρχουν ούτε χρόνος. Εσείς που θα το δοκιμάσετε στείλτε, ίσως αν έκανε κάτι ο σύλλογος να ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα...

----------


## tyfeonas

παιδια μην το αφησετε.

μπορουμε ανετα να δοκιμασουμε τις συσκευες σε ηδη υπαρχοντα λινκ και αν συγκρινουμε αμεσα το ποσο αποτελεσματικα ειναι. πιστευω οτι ειναι μεγαλο ατου αυτο.

----------


## elkos

ωραίο το σύστημα 

παλικάρια και εδώ που τα λέμε πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί σε ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ δίκτυο

γιατί όχι το δικό μας???

----------


## Belibem

Ίσως να είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να δοκιμάσουμε και μια διαφορετική τοπολογία στο δίκτυο. Θα μπορούσαμε να δοκιμάσουμε να καλύψουμε μια περιοχή με ένα mesh network. Αν ο σύλλογος αποφασίσει να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι τέτοιο (αγοράζοντας καμια 20αριά συσκευές όπως θέλουν και αυτοί στο site τους) count me in. Αν μας τα δινουν σε καλή τιμή είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι τόσο πρωτοποριακό. 

Εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε μερικά ως clients αλλά έτσι δεν θα κερδίσουμε και τόσα πολλά κατα τι γνώμη μου. Αλλωστε και η εταιρία μοιάζει να ενδιαφέρεται πολύ περισσότερο για mesh networks και λογικά αν κινηθούμε σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα πετύχουμε ίσως καλύτερες τιμές

----------


## Ifaistos

Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, προς το παρόν δεν έχουν συσκευές έτοιμες (μιλάνε για κάποια στιγμή μέσα στο καλοκαίρι)

/snip
>
> Stelios,
> Thanks for the info. As you said, it sounds like the Minis might fit
> well with the WRAP-backbone infrastructure used by AWMN. The devices
> only have 8MB of flash, so you'll probably need a lite version of OWMNR
> or you could use a modified version of the OpenMeraki stack.

> I think we can make a few available for evaluation over the summer.
> I'm not sure about licensing issues (we're only set for US/FCC right now
> and not yet ETSI-certified), but we'll figure something out.

----------


## elkos

έχουμε τίποτα από τους Meraklides του Meraki-Net?

----------

